

FREE BEER - neur0mancer
http://freebeer.org/

======
sigvef
> FREE BEER is a beer which is free in the sense of freedom, not in the sense
> of free beer.

Now that is confusing!

~~~
pan69
It's a pun on a way to explain open source: Free as in freedom, not free as in
free beer.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_as_in_Freedom:_Richard_Sta...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_as_in_Freedom:_Richard_Stallman%27s_Crusade_for_Free_Software)

So Free Beer isn't beer you don't pay for but it's recipe is freely available,
i.e. open source.

